

Ask HN: iPhone Developer license vs. PS3 Linux - zFlix

I have heard that at least 1 person in UK got a partial refund on their PS3 due to laws in the EU/UK pertaining to removing advertised functionality after sale.  Would this also apply to the iPhone Dev kit and corresponding recent license changes? (iPhone developer program license section:3.3.1)<p>If you were a company in the UK who purchased developer kits for iPhone to build say a Unity game couldn't you legally demand a partial refund? Even if they are not going to enforce this requirement on you?
======
zFlix
Good point, I don't know all the details, where any of the third party stuffs
being cut out initially advertised?

------
towndrunk
Was Unity advertised by Apple? I don't think it was so where is the loss?

